# i5 3230m vs i3 3120m vs AMD A8-5550M ?



## akii17kr (Jul 4, 2013)

Okay !
so i am in tight budget of INR. 38,000/ for a Laptop for myself.
I am 3rd year Computer Science engineering student so wanted a laptop which satisfy my needs in this budget.
All i gonna do is basic stuffs like Listening music , Watching Full hd videos or movies , Internet surfing like opening 2 different browsers with 10-15 opened tabs in each with one of them streaming videos from youtube , Good Gaming which includes Good Graphics games such as

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
Need for Speed: Most Wanted
Max Payne 3
Dirt Showdown
Diablo III
Battlefield 3
Batman: Arkham City
Crysis 2
etc.

and also programming stuff such as C , C++ , ASP.net , JAVA etc. Making applications for platforms like iOS , Android etc. considering i am software engineering student i may do other stuff likewise on the laptop.

I am confused between these three types of CPU's to choose..
core i5 3230m is just overclocked version of i3 3120m
but i am unaware of new AMD A8-5550M..

Being on tighter budget i am considering AMD powered laptop but doubt on this performance and long term usage (about 3 years).

i have shortlisted these three LAPTOPS and i am confused between these  :

1) Lenovo Essential G505s (59-379862) Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

2) HP Pavilion G6-2320TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

3) Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

4) Samsung NP350V5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

All i want Big Storage space , bigger RAM , Fast Processing Speed

1) which one is better amongst all ??
As
Core i3 3120m + 2GB AMD Radeon HD 8750M Combination Costs
INR 35845

Core i5 3230m + 1 GB AMD Radeon HD 7670M Combination Costs
INR 40,000

APU Quad Core A8 5550m + 512 MB AMD Radeon HD 8550G (Integrated) and 2 GB ATI Sunpro HD 8570 Graphics costs
INR 33990

I may find them locally cheap so these are just online prices .


2)If 1GB Graphics are enough for my gaming and software application developing needs or i should worth considering 2GB graphics ?

3) i can get more 2 years warranty in HP by paying INR 1000 more and 1 Year more warranty in Samsung one for INR 700

4) If i3 3120m is enough to Process these things or i should consider i5 3230m ?

5) how are theses 3 differemt from each other
7670m vs 8570m vs 8750m ???

6) Suppose i have a condition like this :
 1 game , a  full hd video ,a video conversio0n software , 2 browsers with 10-15 tabs  is running in background and i am currently working on Microsoft word
then if these different processes can be held by AMD laptop smoothly or i have to consider i3 or i5 ?

I am more interested in AMD's one considering it has 8GB worth of RAM expandable upto 16GB + 1 TB HDD + 2.5 GB AMD GRAPHICS but i am not sure of its Processing Power
don't know if it will be able to satisfy my needs or not...

Thanks
Hope will get valuable suggestions from you
(Please forgive me for Bad English )


----------



## cricketinfo (Jul 4, 2013)

same situation with exactly same cofigs on my list too... guys plzzz help... also info on 8570 and 8665g...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

1. Core i5 3230m + 1 GB AMD Radeon HD 7670M 

2. Yes

3. Get it

4. i5, more power, the better

5. 8750M> 7670M> 8570M
    8750M~7730M~GT735M~GT645
    7670M 
    8570M~GT630M

6. For that condition, I doubt even my laptop with i7 can do that because of *HDD of 5400rpm*, which is a bottleneck. For that level of multi tasking i5 should be sufficient with an SSD equipped laptop.

I want to suggest a laptop to you, try to find it locally (42k at Snapdeal):
Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Notebook ( Intel Core i5-3230M/6 GB/1 TB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com
No DVD drive though

If u can't afford i5+7670M, try this AMD config. , better processor than A8:
HP Pavilion G6-2312AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10 4600M- 4GB- 1TB- Win8- 2.5GB Graph) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

Comparison of few models :
Compare Laptops

But remember AMD A10 < Core i5


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 4, 2013)

AMD one shud suffice multitasking needs.. check if its gddr5 for 8570.. If it is confirmed then it should perform better than 7670m
With ur budget u can also opt for a10-5750m quad core..

try to get this one for cheap
Lenovo Essential G505s (59-380146) Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## rosemolr (Jul 5, 2013)

Go for Lenovo Essential G505s. 2.5 GB Graphics card and 8 GIG ram is really a steal deal.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 5, 2013)

i am using i5-3230m and its truely kickass boots in 8-10 second, no lags while using autocad


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 5, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> 1. Core i5 3230m + 1 GB AMD Radeon HD 7670M
> 
> 2. Yes
> 
> ...



Okay first of all thanks a lot to all of you..
bro anupam_pb

don't you think the i3 3120m + amd 8750 m 
Will satisfy my needs ??
because core i5 3230m is good but 7670m is older and weaker then 8750m graphics

and also i wanted that Samsung laptop with i5 + 8750m graphics but it cost 42k and also does not have optical drive which makes it little tough for me to buying it cause i'll even consider that but a external optical drive costs as much INR 2,000/- which will rise its cost more.

and i am not considering amd's one cause of not greater GPU's as 7670m and 8750m

so at last i am left with i3 and i5 combinations with 7670m and 8750m

and my mind is going round and round

confusions and confusions  .. 



shadow said:


> AMD one shud suffice multitasking needs.. check if its gddr5 for 8570.. If it is confirmed then it should perform better than 7670m
> With ur budget u can also opt for a10-5750m quad core..
> 
> try to get this one for cheap
> Lenovo Essential G505s (59-380146) Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com



bro i am not considering amd's powered laptops cause they have 8570m grpahics which are not great as 8750m 
so sticking with i3 and i5 which comes with 8750m gpu..
you can suggest me of that one
Thanks..



rosemolr said:


> Go for Lenovo Essential G505s. 2.5 GB Graphics card and 8 GIG ram is really a steal deal.


steal deal but its 8570m graphics not 8750m



ankush28 said:


> i am using i5-3230m and its truely kickass boots in 8-10 second, no lags while using autocad



i know its good but can you do the same thing i have mentioned in the post
hard multitasking and check whether if it still runs smooth 0r not 

Suppose i have a condition like this :
a full hd video ,a video conversio0n software , 2 browsers with 10-15 tabs is running in background with in one youtube streaming   and i am currently working on Microsoft word.. if taht runs good you put more burden and check at what extent i5 can handle many programs..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> Okay first of all thanks a lot to all of you..
> bro anupam_pb
> 
> don't you think the i3 3120m + amd 8750 m
> ...



Get this one then i3 + 8750M + DVD drive but no OS
Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com
NP300E5V-S02IN - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India

Also upgrade laptop with another 4GB RAM 1600MHz
Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com

For your condition, an SSD is required

*Note: That laptop doesn't has USB 3.0 port*


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 5, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Get this one then i3 + 8750M + DVD drive but no OS
> Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com
> NP300E5V-S02IN - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India
> 
> ...



bro... i need usb 3.0 
I've checkout this before.   
no usb 3.0 is letdown. .

Hey what about
Buying this Samsung laptop
*www.snapdeal.com/product/samsung-np370r5es06in-notebook-intel-core/661921?pos=0;2
and add 4GB RAM 1600Mhz + 600 1 year more warranty+1800 for external DVD/CD writer
then it'll have (Intel Core i3 processor 3120M- 8GB RAM- 750GB HDD- Win8- 2GB AMD Radeon HD Graphics) 
and it'll costs atmost Rs.39400
is it good deal ??
also it has *USB 3.0 PORT*

considering *8750m GPU *i am ignoring other laptops having in the same price range which have *7670m GPU *..

what would be the wise choice ?? 

OR GO FOR THIS

*www.flipkart.com/samsung-np370r5e-s05in-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-6gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdk6yb2yhvnc94?pid=COMDK6Y9JNHY9G8V&ref=6a6bb384-974c-4ef2-9032-fcbde6a0d902&srno=t_1&otracker=from-search&query=NP370R5E-S05IN
but have to spend more *RS.1800* in order to get optical drive + 600 more warranty which will approx costs me total *RS.44,440*
so Total of  Rs. 4550 of difference in which i am getting 
*more Spaced HDD 1TB vs 750 HDD *
*Less spaced RAM 6GB VS 8GB(4GB ADDED MORE)*
*CORE i5 3230M VS i3 3120M *

If Rs. 5040 more is advisable to spend on that i5 model ????


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2013)

Ya its always advisable to get i5 instead of i3. I think 4GB RAM is enough for most of the tasks, so 6GB will do just fine. Get the i5 one if u can

Otherwise the i3 one with extra 4GB RAM is a good option


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 6, 2013)

Since you are thinking of getting the samsung model with 8750m, why not get the Lenovo Z500 with GT 740m instead ?
Z500 is little over your budget though
GT 740m > HD 8750m


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 6, 2013)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> Since you are thinking of getting the samsung model with 8750m, why not get the Lenovo Z500 with GT 740m instead ?
> Z500 is little over your budget though
> GT 740m > HD 8750m




it costs 10k bucks more ... 



anupam_pb said:


> Ya its always advisable to get i5 instead of i3. I think 4GB RAM is enough for most of the tasks, so 6GB will do just fine. Get the i5 one if u can
> 
> Otherwise the i3 one with extra 4GB RAM is a good option



so i am finally going for that sammy model it costs 33.2k bucks and can also upgrade to 8gb ran which will costs 35.2k bucks

so its a good deal i guess ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> so i am finally going for that sammy model it costs 33.2k bucks



Not to mention it has no usb 3.0


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 6, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Not to mention it has no usb 3.0



i know.... it has only disadvantage..
but can't we use any usb hub port or something of compatible usb 3.0 to have usb 3.0 in this laptop...?.
or any alternative ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2013)

No.......... motherboard should support USB 3.0........... no hope for USB 3.0 port. In desktop, there is a PCIe card that gives USB 3.0 ports


----------

